# New holland TC-40 issues .



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

Picked this tractor up a few months ago . Starting to have a starting issue . Some times it will fire right up , sometime ya have to turn the key a dozen times . When it starts it fires right up . I’m thinking it’s the ignition switch? 
Also my glow plug light is not lighting up . Has not been cold enough here for glow plugs to be an issue . Thinking about changing the timer and relay . What one should I start with ? Are the relays on the left or right side of the machine?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Strummer, welcome to the forum.

Could also be a safety switch. Can you jumper across the transmission neutral safety switch? Is there a seat safety switch?? Try jumpering it as well.

My GUESS is the glow plug timer relay is the most likely to fail first? 

I think the relays are beneath the cowling on the left side.


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

I sure can jumper them out . I know there is a pto,a seat safety and a neutral switch . Haven’t found the neutral switch yet .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just be careful jumpering the safety switches for other than testing. They can be a pain in the butt until you need them!


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Just be careful jumpering the safety switches for other than testing. They can be a pain in the butt until you need them!


Yes sir , had to do it on my zero turn to trouble shoot it . Can get dangerous. Hell my neighbor ran himself over with a 150hp JD a few years ago . Took a helo ride . Broke his pelvis , bunch of ribs and collarbone. Had to learn to walk again .


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

Well started tearing into it today . Found out why my glow plugs ain’t working .








Glow plug timer has been removed. Good thing I ordered one Thursday. While I was in there I replaced the glow plug relay. Soon as the timer shows up I will install it . 
I also think I got my intermittent starting fixed too . I replaced my key switch. The old one was very corroded . Could see the corrosion inside the switch .


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

Got the timer installed yesterday evening. Fixed my glow plug issue.


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

Still having a starting issue . Looks like I’m going to pull the starter and have it tested .


----------

